# Trying to figure how to post a few 2011 pics



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

View attachment 1499
View attachment 1500
View attachment 1501
View attachment 1502


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice pics, we need to post your videos from you tube.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't figure out how to get the vidios posted upright they come off the computer sideways???


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I will see what zach thinks...maybe send them to him at [email protected] and see if he can do something with it using his video software.


----------

